# dobór filesystemów dla partycji w nowym dysku

## gnhorn

Witam

Przyszła pora na wymianę dysku w moim laptopie. Z wydzieleniem partycji nie mam problemów :

 *Quote:*   

> /boot -50 MB
> 
> /  -2 GB     
> 
> /usr -4 GB
> ...

 

Natomiast dobór "filesystemów" doprowadza mnie już o ból głowy. Aktualnie mam nieodpartą pokusę by wszystkie partycje puścić na ext4 (/boot na ext2) i mieć spokój.  Czy ktoś widzi jakieś przeciwwskazania wydajnościowe w zaspokojeniu moich fanaberii ?

----------

## unK

z /var 1GB nie skompilujesz openoffice'a i całkiem możliwe, że gcc też nie (ale głowy nie dam). ja bym się nie bawił z rozbijaniem / na tyle kawałków, bo tylko miejsce tracisz i narażasz się na komplikacje w przyszłości.

btw, ext4 ma jakąś znaczącą przewagę nad reiserfs? jak nie, to ja bym reisera wrzucił.

----------

## gnhorn

 *unK wrote:*   

> z /var 1GB nie skompilujesz openoffice'a i całkiem możliwe, że gcc też nie (ale głowy nie dam). ja bym się nie bawił z rozbijaniem / na tyle kawałków, bo tylko miejsce tracisz i narażasz się na komplikacje w przyszłości.
> 
> btw, ext4 ma jakąś znaczącą przewagę nad reiserfs? jak nie, to ja bym reisera wrzucił.

 

/tmp i /var/tmp bedą jako tmpfs ( mam 4 GB ramu) wiec spokojnie wszystko się da skompilować.  Rozbijam /  od dawna i jakoś mi to nie komplikuje niczego, a daje możliwość separacji partycji o różnych częstotliwościach zapisu i typu danych.    

Aktualnie używam ext3. Przejście na ext4 planuje po artykułach: 

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ext4_benchmarks&num=1

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_ext4&num=1

----------

## SlashBeast

 *gnhorn wrote:*   

>  *unK wrote:*   z /var 1GB nie skompilujesz openoffice'a i całkiem możliwe, że gcc też nie (ale głowy nie dam). ja bym się nie bawił z rozbijaniem / na tyle kawałków, bo tylko miejsce tracisz i narażasz się na komplikacje w przyszłości.
> 
> btw, ext4 ma jakąś znaczącą przewagę nad reiserfs? jak nie, to ja bym reisera wrzucił. 
> 
> /tmp i /var/tmp bedą jako tmpfs ( mam 4 GB ramu) wiec spokojnie wszystko się da skompilować.  Rozbijam /  od dawna i jakoś mi to nie komplikuje niczego, a daje możliwość separacji partycji o różnych częstotliwościach zapisu i typu danych.    
> ...

 

Nie, nawet przy 4G ramu nie zbudujesz openoffice w tmpfs. Ja bym dal standardzik /boot 100M, swap 4G, rootfs 20G i reszta home. Wszystko, poza bootem i swapem na reiserfs.

----------

## Ahenobarbi

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie, nawet przy 4G ramu nie zbudujesz openoffice w tmpfs. Ja bym dal standardzik /boot 100M, swap 4G, rootfs 20G i reszta home. Wszystko, poza bootem i swapem na reiserfs.

 

Właśnie. Nie ma sensu robić wielu partycji na laptopie ( ja próbowałem i zawsze w końcu się okazywało, że prawie wszystkie maja dużo wolnego miejsca a an jednej się kończy... a nie przynosi to wielkich korzyści). Jedyne, co bym zrobił inaczej to zmniejszyłbym /home do kilku GB a resztę zaszyfrował  :Wink: \

--edit--

Co do wyboru FS to do nie dawna też bym polecił ReiserFS. Niestety ostatnio wziął i mi zjadł kilka plików ( nie mogłem ich otworzyć, nawet jako root, po sprawdzeniu z --rebuild-tree ( było potrzebne) znikły. Zostałem bez /etc/fstab i kilku innych przydatnych plików), ale to pierwszy przypadek w ciągu kilku lat więc raczej niexle sie sprawuje.

----------

## Belliash

reiser sie szybko fragmentuje... wiec takie testy to mozecie sobie o kant stolu rozbic... z poczatku moze tak bedzie a po tygodniu stanie sie wolniejszy niz ext3....

----------

## Ahenobarbi

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> reiser sie szybko fragmentuje... wiec takie testy to mozecie sobie o kant stolu rozbic... z poczatku moze tak bedzie a po tygodniu stanie sie wolniejszy niz ext3....

  Eee.... ale jedyne testy, jakie są wspomniane w tym wątku, to testy ext4?

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> reiser sie szybko fragmentuje... wiec takie testy to mozecie sobie o kant stolu rozbic... z poczatku moze tak bedzie a po tygodniu stanie sie wolniejszy niz ext3....

 

Ty kpisz czy z policji jestes? Reiserfs jako _jedyny_ sie praktycznie _NIE_ fragmentuje (dziekujmy tutaj za design reiserfs vel reiser3). No czegos takiego to dawno nie widzialem, nie spodziewalem sie po Tobie takich bzdur.

----------

## Belliash

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*   reiser sie szybko fragmentuje... wiec takie testy to mozecie sobie o kant stolu rozbic... z poczatku moze tak bedzie a po tygodniu stanie sie wolniejszy niz ext3.... 
> 
> Ty kpisz czy z policji jestes? Reiserfs jako _jedyny_ sie praktycznie _NIE_ fragmentuje (dziekujmy tutaj za design reiserfs vel reiser3). No czegos takiego to dawno nie widzialem, nie spodziewalem sie po Tobie takich bzdur.

 

Czy Ty aby na pewno uzywales kiedys ReiserFS v3.6 ? Bo chyba taki jest aktualnie? Nie da sie zaprzeczyc ze calosc z czasem drastycznie zwalnia...

----------

## SlashBeast

Zabawne, od wielu lat uzywam reiserfs wszedzie, gdzie moge i wszystko jest cacy. Mozesz dac jakis link do benchmarka czy czegos, co potwierdzi ze reiserfs sie szybko fragmentuje?

----------

## Belliash

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Zabawne, od wielu lat uzywam reiserfs wszedzie, gdzie moge i wszystko jest cacy. Mozesz dac jakis link do benchmarka czy czegos, co potwierdzi ze reiserfs sie szybko fragmentuje?

 

wiesz... to co pisza w necie to jedno, a to co zaobserwowalem to drugie...

Niby reiser sie nie fragmentuje, ale jak wytlumaczysz fakt ze na swieżym systemi dziala wyraznie szybciej? nawet uruchomienie firefoxa sprawia ze dysk muli i trzeba sporo czekac....

Jak tylko migrowalem do ext4dev, problem zniknal... na desktopie mam system sprzed okolo pol roku... Dzisiaj nadal bootuje sie w ~30sek.... jak byl tam reiser to z poczatku tez tak startowal... a po 2-3 tygodniach ten czas wydluzal sie do kilku minut.... kopiowanie danych... we wszystkim widac spwolnienie.... i choc mozesz powiedziec ze winny jest sprzet... reisera uzywalem kilka lat... a ext4 od ok pol roku...

Roznice widac golym okiem  :Wink: 

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## gnhorn

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Zabawne, od wielu lat uzywam reiserfs wszedzie, gdzie moge i wszystko jest cacy. Mozesz dac jakis link do benchmarka czy czegos, co potwierdzi ze reiserfs sie szybko fragmentuje?

 

http://www-stud.rbi.informatik.uni-frankfurt.de/~loizides/reiserfs/agesystem.html#500reiser

Nie mam nic przeciwko reiserowi, ale to jest system plików który miał konkurować z ext3/ext2. Sam w sobie faktycznie idealnie nadaje się do partycji z dużą ilością małych plików, ale z tego co wyczytałem ext2 z blockami wielkości 1024 i ręcznie wpisaną wielkością inodów też sobie nieźle radzi na  takim typie danych. 

Przypomnę tylko, że temat jest o jak największej wydajności systemu za pomocą dobrze dobranego filesystemu dla poszczególnych partycji o różnej częstotliwości zapisu i typie danych. 

Wyprzedzając ewentualną krytykę o głębszy sens. Skoro są tu ludzie którzy kompilują openoffica ( ja używam binarek) w celu poczucia "większej" wydajności, to chyba moje "fetysze" odnośnie partycjonowania i doboru filesystemów, też maja racje bytu  :Smile: 

----------

## timor

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> reiser sie szybko fragmentuje... wiec takie testy to mozecie sobie o kant stolu rozbic... z poczatku moze tak bedzie a po tygodniu stanie sie wolniejszy niz ext3....

 Częściowo zgodzę się z Belliash'em - w części, że ReiserFS z czasem zwalnia. Ale nie ma to nic wspólnego z fragmentacją FS - pod tym względem nie można Reiser'owi nic zarzucić.

Stopniowe spowolnienie wynika z domyślnego zachowania tego FS'a, a konkretnie doklejania do drzewa-b małych pliczków. Z man mount, sekcji reiserfs:

```
       notail By  default,  reiserfs stores small files and ‘file tails’ directly into its tree. This con‐

              fuses some utilities such as LILO(8).  This option is used to disable packing of files  into

              the tree.
```

Sam pomysł jest dobry, bo pozwala odczytać mniejsze pliczki już na etapie dostępu do struktury katalogów. Ból się zaczyna gdy drzewo coraz bardziej zapycha się małymi pliczkami (czy tam końcówkami plików), bo trzeba więcej pamięci i czasu na jego przeszukanie. notail pozwala zmienić to domyślne zachowanie - ale na już wykorzystywanym fs'ie nie da widocznych rezultatów.

Ja z reisera korzystałem chyba z 3 lata. Działał przyzwoicie, był stosunkowo odporny na pady i wydajniejszy od ext3, w większości typowych zadań. To co mnie wkurzało to, że dziwnie długo odczytywał zawartość katalogów z wieloma dużymi plikami, mocno przy tym obciążając CPU. Ogólnie przy większej liczbie operacji plikowych dość mocno jeździł po CPU.

Podsumowując - reiserfs doskonale sprawdza się np. na serwerze http i wszędzie tam gdzie jest dużo małych pliczków.

Później zacząłem się bawić xfs'em, który nie miał najbardziej irytujących mnie wad reisera. Co prawda z małymi pliczkami radził sobie ciut wolniej, wolniej kasował większe ilości plików ale za to w dużo mniejszym stopniu obciążał CPU (co przy laptopie jest dość istotne), no i nie miał "lagów" przy dostępie do dużych plików. Powiedziałbym, że xfs jest bardziej zrównoważony od reisera. Nie jest "fs'owym wymiataczem" ale pracuje się na nim całkiem komfortowo.

ext4'ką bawię się od niedawna. Pierwsze odczucie to odczuwalny kop w stosunku do xfs'a. Firefox startuje szybciej itp. Nie mierzyłem tego - to czysto subiektywne odczucie. Być może dlatego, że system plików jest świeży - nie wiem - za krótko się nim bawię.

Co mogę polecić:

/boot - ext2 - wystarczy

Co do reszty to uważam, że z / na wydzielenie zasługuje tylko /var - bo tam się zbierają różne śmieci, tempy, cache, etc. Ja tam wrzucałem też portage i distfiles'y. Przez to ta partycja zawsze była najbardziej pofragmentowana i zasyfiona, ale za to / i /usr jako te rzadziej zmieniane fragmentowały się w znacznie mniejszym stopniu.

/, /home, /var - ja bym się zastanawiał nad xfs'em a ext4'ką - pierwszy stabilniejszy i bardziej sprawdzony, drugi jak lubisz kombinować z nowym - oba systemy są do siebie bardzo zbliżone zastosowanymi rozwiązaniami (extendy, opóźniony zapis, etc).

/tmp - obecnie też mam podmontowany jako tmpfs (4GB RAM'u + 6GB swap'a) - nie warto tracić miejsce na desktopie na osobną partycję /tmp - jak będziesz potrzebować więcej miejsca np. do kompilacji openoffice'a itp. to możesz sobie zbindować na ten czas np. w /home.

Jak już ktoś wcześniej wspominał, na desktopie (czyli domowym komputerze do pracy) nie ma sensu tworzyć więcej partycji. Większa liczba partycji ma sens na serwerze, np. żeby duża ilość logów nie zapchała root'a (/) - co położyłoby część usług. Na domowym komputerze większa liczba partycji też będzie Cię ograniczać... Tylko po co - przecież to Twój komp i cały dla Ciebie  :Smile: 

Hmm... nie sądziłem, że ten post wyjdzie mi taki długi  :Very Happy: 

Ale jeszcze tak przy okazji trochę syntetycznych obrazków: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ext4_benchmarks&num=1

----------

## Belliash

ja sie po_prostu nie zaglebiam w to jak dziala FS.... zwalnia i tyle... a to czyni go gorszym od ext4... ktory po pol roku trzyma fason  :Wink: 

po za tym nie raz braklo pradu, albo resetowalem kompa (hard reset) i nic sie zadnemu nie stalo (ani ext4 ani reiserfs)...

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Spaulding

a tak co do partycjonowania to walnij sobie LVM i zmieniaj rozmiar partycji kiedy chcesz   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## timor

 *Spaulding wrote:*   

> a tak co do partycjonowania to walnij sobie LVM i zmieniaj rozmiar partycji kiedy chcesz  

 Na desktopie wydaje mi się to potrzebne dopiero jak chce się zrobić coś a'la JBOD lub chcąc się uczyć. Większość pozostałych przypadków jest raczej nieuzasadniona  :Smile: 

----------

